# New Briggs Dory



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

That dory is awesome. Does it self bail? I think I have it figured out but I am not sure. I am trying not to build all the compartments untill this winter which would help it bail. I need to get it to bail for my Gauley River run. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Curtis,

The way I did my drainage, for a decked boat, is shown in the post "Graveyard Shift". 

Whitewater Dory: Graveyard Shift 

Brad Dimock has an updated way to do the passenger drainage which I might try next time. 

For an open boat you could maybe try scuppers but there are mixed opinions on those. If you're planning on decking later I'd hold off and bring plenty of bailers, but I'm thinking you're going to be pretty busy in Pillow Rock, Iron Ring, and Sweet Falls.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

PS. You could also try bilge pumps, the 1000 gal/hr versions, but would have to find a way to waterproof the battery. Maybe jury rig a connection into an ammo can?


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you. I have thought about bilge pumps to get her down the Gauley. I have filled the sub floor with foam so it cannot fill with water. When building it I thought that the water line would come in right at the top of the floor but it will have about 2 inches of water in the middle. I think I will Lay another floor around except for the foot well and that will make her bail out through scuppers. 

The Gauley run will be a difficult. I have picked out most of my lines. I will run it 4 times the first week end in a cataraft. Then on Gauley fest weekend I will run one more time Friday in a cat and run the Dory Saturday. This should help solidify it in my mind. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------

